# No More Glennintexas!!!



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Outback member 486 GlenninTexas is leaving his beloved Texas and moving to Northern California. Do I change my name?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where in Cal? Hopefully close to some great camping!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where in Cal? Hopefully close to some great camping!!


A little town on 101 called Willits. About 150 miles north of San Francisco. Plenty of camping opportunities.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

A Texan Has Fallen


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Name change only if you want. PM me if you decide you want a new handle.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Leedek said:


> A Texan Has Fallen


Haha, Thanks, but I look at it as conquering new territory!

Regards, Glenn


----------

